
Defcon Voting Village report: bug in one system could “flip Electoral College” - aw1621107
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/09/e-voting-researchers-warn-of-hack-that-could-flip-the-electoral-college/
======
basicplus2
Seriously.. voting should be paper and pen only

~~~
NatW
Coupon books are used in France. One coupon for each candidate. Voters
privately choose a coupon from the book at the poll site and put it in an
envelope. They're distributed and counted by volunteers very quickly and there
are checks for integrity. A final count is ready for the evening news. There
is a full paper trail. Very hack-resistant!

~~~
posixplz
In America, it’s common to be able to vote on 20+ items in a presidential
election. Plus, each state is responsible for conducting its own elections.

~~~
undersuit
So we would have 20+ tickets and you'd put them in your respective bin for
whatever elected position or proposal. Then each bin can be counted later,
smaller locations could just have the volunteers count each bin sequentially,
larger locations could have each bin be counted by it's own group.

------
JdeBP
The actual report itself is discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18112172](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18112172)
.

